# Honeywell Thermo & cph settings



## jhinaz (May 5, 2016)

We recently switched out our Lux Thermo for a Honeywell RTH6580WF. Much to our dismay we found out it doesn't have a swing feature like the Lux. Our heating bill doubled this year we think due it cycling on & off like crazy. We have a gas furnace & central air. Now the a/c is cycling like crazy and about to drive me out of my mind. It is currently set on function 1 setting 0 which is the default and seemingly ideal for our system. Our a/c is a Goodman and has been serving us great since 1997. I think due to the fact that it doesn't cycle on and off like crazy. We are in Arizona so it gets a lot of use.

Any suggestions for settings that will cycle less?? I've seen posts to change these settings but not sure which one would be best.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Go into the settings menu and reduce the cph setting to 3.

could be that u're changing the wrong setting.

how long are the cycles?

u would have to have a natural draft/standing pilot furnace for short cycling to very dramatically raise gas consumption or an increase in temperature it's maintaining. (the old one may have become inaccurate)


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, decrease CPH value until you find the one that gives you long enough run times.

The factory default CPH setting are always to high.


----------



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Does the 6580 allow the user to fully control CPH? From the user manual, I see Function 5 (Heat Cycle Rate) and then four options where the user simply inputs their type of system. And as a couple side notes, 1) I personally do not allow my t-stat to control recovery---I manually program my desired temps over each 24-hour period---and 2) could this stat be turning on backup heat more oft than it should?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

bfletcher7 said:


> Does the 6580 allow the user to fully control CPH? From the user manual, I see Function 5 (Heat Cycle Rate) and then four options where the user simply inputs their type of system. And as a couple side notes, 1) I personally do not allow my t-stat to control recovery---I manually program my desired temps over each 24-hour period---and 2) could this stat be turning on backup heat more oft than it should?


He should be able to select from 9, 5, 3, or 1 for CPH for heat, and have almost the same selection ability for cooling.


----------



## jhinaz (May 5, 2016)

At first it was literally coming on for two minutes then shutting off for about the same and so on. I'm not sure what I did but about the time I made the first post it stopped cycling so much and they are now about 9 minutes on 20-30 off. It last ran from 6:06 to 6:14 it is now 7:01. It is set on 82 and never goes below that, I'd like it to go down a degree. I changed the setting from 0 to 3 and it shut the system off, only heat available, so it is currently set on function 1 setting 0. Which is the "cph"? It must be the function? The other functions, though, only refer to heat so I'm not sure how to change it to 3.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Honeywell Thermo &amp; cph settings*

As per the manual for the 6500 series, it does NOT have an a/c cph. 

Function 1 option 0 is correct. 
Function 5 should be option 3

Pg. 50-55:
https://customer.honeywell.com/resources/techlit/TechLitDocuments/69-0000s/69-2718EF.pdf


Cheers!


----------



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm still not convinced you can change CPH on your thermostat but I am not an expert as others, here, are. CPH is cycles per hour. Function 1 setting 0 establishes your type of system. But if you look at function 5 it is listed as Heating Cycle Rate, which seems to me would simulate CPH. However; The options for that function only allow you to input your system type - to me I get the impression that the software within your thermostat determines the CPH depending on your system type. Either I'm interpreting the user manual incorrectly, or I'm looking at the incorrect manual. My Honeywell Prestige thermostat allows me to set CPH but I do not see a direct user input on the RTH6580. Regards.


----------



## jhinaz (May 5, 2016)

So it sounds like the cph can be adjusted for heat but not cooling, think I get it now. Here's hoping our a/c bill doesn't double or else the Lux may find itself back up on the wall. Will do our research better next time! Many thanks everyone!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

jhinaz said:


> So it sounds like the cph can be adjusted for heat but not cooling, think I get it now. Here's hoping our a/c bill doesn't double or else the Lux may find itself back up on the wall. Will do our research better next time! Many thanks everyone!


Correct

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

jhinaz said:


> So it sounds like the cph can be adjusted for heat but not cooling, think I get it now. Here's hoping our a/c bill doesn't double or else the Lux may find itself back up on the wall. Will do our research better next time! Many thanks everyone!


The higher end stats do have full custom adjustable cph for both heating and cooling. You may want to consider spending another 50 or 75 on a better stat.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

jhinaz said:


> So it sounds like the cph can be adjusted for heat but not cooling, think I get it now. Here's hoping our a/c bill doesn't double or else the Lux may find itself back up on the wall. Will do our research better next time! Many thanks everyone!


The factory setting is 3 for cool which is reasonable.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> The factory setting is 3 for cool which is reasonable.


That stat doesn't have an adjustable cph setting for cooling. We can only guess that they would pick 3 as a default for cooling. Would be nice for someone at honeywell to add to this thread.

Cheers!


----------



## jhinaz (May 5, 2016)

user_12345a said:


> The factory setting is 3 for cool which is reasonable.


When you say the factory setting is 3, for which function? Are you referring to function 3 as shown in the thumbnail above? Sorry for my confusion!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

3 cph for cooling. you won't get short cycling.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Heating cycle rate - drop that down to 3.

Cooling cycle rate isn't adjustable but it's set to 3 by default which is fine.


----------

